# Question of the day.



## Schniapereli (Jan 4, 2007)

Since nobody is using this topic, I will...

I'm thinking of a number between 1 and 236. What is it?

1st person to get it right gets 32 brownie points!


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 4, 2007)

Mmmmmmm.... brownies.


----------



## Peter (Jan 4, 2007)

It has to be Pi....


----------



## Van (Jan 4, 2007)

Peter said:


> It has to be Pi....


 
No he said it was Brownies ! 
or did you mean you won't answer unless he gives pi ?


----------



## Schniapereli (Jan 4, 2007)

DANG IT! Pi seriously was the answer. I didn't think any of you would guess that... 

Oh well.

(I have a small obsession with pi...memorized 102 digits...that's why I chose that number often)

32 brownie points to Peter...  

(I should have picked something like i times the square root of 34/55...)


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 5, 2007)

I presume your favorite song is Pi by Kate Bush...


Joe


----------



## Schniapereli (Jan 5, 2007)

I've actually never heard of that song....

(obsession maybe wan't the right word. Minor fascination. It's just my favorite number...)


----------



## Peter (Jan 5, 2007)

My other guess was going to be e.... but the mention of brownies pushed me towards Pi.

I go to a very intensive science / technology college and it has happened on more then one occasion that a professor has asked a similar question and someone always shouts PI or e.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jan 7, 2007)

****! i was going to say e. or mix it up a little and go for the natural log of pi or something.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXmO012w6kQ
one of many similar pi related videos, but i like this one


----------



## AaronS102 (Jan 9, 2007)

kingfisher1 said:


> ****! i was going to say e. or mix it up a little and go for the natural log of pi or something.



.....LOL.....


----------

